# Looking for 2 for Saturday Edge



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Possibly have 2 spaces for a trip to the edge leaving Sherman Cove Saturday. Really looking for active duty military who don't get a chance to go often. PM me with contact info if interested. Fuel/bait/ice usually runs $50.00 each.


----------

